# اسطوانات اعداد مهندس مدني



## أحمد عصام الدين (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبعد الصلاه علي الحبيب 
اقدم لكم اسطوانات اعداد مهندس مدني​ 
اعداد المهندس/ أيمن عبد السلام الزهيري​ 
المعيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق​ 
أرجو أن لا تنسونا بالدعاء​ 
http://rakkez.com/uploads/fatalfury/...rakkez.com.rar​ 
http://rakkez.com/uploads/fatalfury/...rakkez.com.rar

الموضوع منقول ارجو الدعاء لصاحبه الاصلي​


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ/احمد عصام الف شكر على هذا الموضوع 
واشكر الباشمهندس /ايمن على هذا العمل الذى يصل الى الله اولا 
فتقبل الله منه واكثر من امثاله 
لكن الملف الثانى لا يبدا التحميل
ارجو معرفة السبب 
او لو امكن ارساله على *****ى سارسله لك على الخاص


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الروابط الصحيحة

http://rakkez.com/uploads/fatalfury/...rakkez.com.rar

http://rakkez.com/uploads/fatalfury/...rakkez.com.rar​


----------



## محمود مهدي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

انت كنت معيدي يا هندسة وربنا يوفقك و حضرتك خليفة د/ عاطف عرقي


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا
وربنا يبارك في اخواننا بجامعة الزقازيق
وشكرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

هناك غلط اخي انا لست المهندس ايمن الزهيري انا فقط نقلت الموضوع لكم لتعم الفائده وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saadelshemy (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رياض الخرابشة (25 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز قمت بتنزيل المادة القيمة ولكن لم ينجح Win Rar في فك الظغط


----------



## بسام.م.ب (26 ديسمبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الصادق اثنين (27 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الاسطوانه


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله اخونا العزيز على النقل ... وجزا صاحب هذا العمل القيم خير الجزاء ........ وبارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## محمد سيد2 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## kesbah (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ادع دائما (اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات)
فلك بكل واحد حسنة


----------



## العبقرية (2 فبراير 2009)

المهندسين الكرام السلام عليكم
ارجو من اى من المهندسين الافاضل مما قاموا تحميل السى دسيز بتقسيمها حيث انها كبيرة جدا وصعب تحمليها مرة واحدة لذا ارجو المساعدة بتقسيمها ورفعها مرة اخرى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (3 فبراير 2009)

والله يامهندس أحمد
الواحد لما شاف الإسطوانات دي ألجمت فعلا
مكنتش عارف أقول إيه
لكن فعلا إستاذ (دكتور ايمن ) تلميذ استاذ (دكتور عاطف عراقي)
والكلمة الوحيدة التي أستطيع أن أقولها في هذا المقام
أن من أجاد هذه الإسطوانات فيإذن الله سيصبح مهندس مدني جاااااااااااااااااااااااااامد جدا

وأخيرا جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أحمد على حبك الشديد على نفع اخوانك
نحسبك على خير والله حسيبك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكور علي ردودكم الطيبه


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (3 فبراير 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> والله يامهندس أحمد
> الواحد لما شاف الإسطوانات دي ألجمت فعلا
> مكنتش عارف أقول إيه
> لكن فعلا إستاذ (دكتور ايمن ) تلميذ استاذ (دكتور عاطف عراقي)
> ...


 
والله ألجمت لساني بكلماتك هذه 
جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك فسيح جناته


----------



## العبقرية (4 فبراير 2009)

المهندس الكريم 
السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا اخى الكريم على مجهزدك وبارك الله لك وللمهندس ايمن
اخى الكريم ارجو منك ان كنت تستطيع تقسيم السى دى ورفعها مرة على اجزاء حيث اننى حاولت تحمليها عدة مرات وكلها بائت بالفشل لكبر حجمها وما تستغرقه من عدة ساعات لتحميلها لذا ارجو المساعدة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## abdocivil (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع 
اسأل اللع العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يوفق جميع من ساعد فى تنفيذ ونشر هذا العلم وأن يجزيهم خير الجزاء
وبالنسبة الى الأخوه والأخوات المشعرفيين يحملوا افضلهم شئ لهم أن ينزلوا برنامج للتحميل ويساعد هذا البرنامج فى تحميل من على النت بسهولة وممكن توقف التنزيل فى اي وقت ثم تكمل مرة تانى
على العموم انا ارفقت احد هذة البرامج التى تساعد على التحميل واسمه
Mass Downloader
وبالتوفيق للجميع
:84:


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (5 فبراير 2009)

abdocivil قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع
> اسأل اللع العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يوفق جميع من ساعد فى تنفيذ ونشر هذا العلم وأن يجزيهم خير الجزاء
> وبالنسبة الى الأخوه والأخوات المشعرفيين يحملوا افضلهم شئ لهم أن ينزلوا برنامج للتحميل ويساعد هذا البرنامج فى تحميل من على النت بسهولة وممكن توقف التنزيل فى اي وقت ثم تكمل مرة تانى
> ...


 
مشكور علي مساعدتك
فعلا ده الحل استخدام اي برنامج تنزيل من النت ويسمح بالاستمرار
ومعلش انا سرعه النت عندي ضعيفه فلا استطيع ان ارفع الملفات


----------



## walla84 (5 فبراير 2009)

جاري التحميل
مشكور وبارك الله فيك
اللهم احفظنا فوق الارض وارحمنا تحت الارض وتجاوز عنا يوم العرض


----------



## shaher20099 (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي على هالموضوع
وبارك الله فيك وفي صاحبه الاصلي


----------



## إسلام علي (6 فبراير 2009)

رجاء ممن حمل الإسطوانة الثانية يكتب لنا ما محتواها
لحاجة في نفسي
وشكراً


----------



## cem (6 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا
وربنا يبارك في اخواننا بجامعة الزقازيق
وشكرا*​


----------



## محمد بن عطية (6 فبراير 2009)

الروابط اللي فوق ولا اللي تحت هيا الصحيحة
أنا مش شايف بينهم فرق


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (6 فبراير 2009)

bishr قال:


> رجاء ممن حمل الإسطوانة الثانية يكتب لنا ما محتواها
> لحاجة في نفسي
> وشكراً


 
اخي بشر
الاسطوانه الثانيه بها تصميم اللبشه 
وعمل 3d model لحل الاحمال الناتجه عن الرياح والزلازل
وعمل شرح لبرنامج csi col
وهي اسطوانه رائعه انصحك بها
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (6 فبراير 2009)

محمد بن عطية قال:


> الروابط اللي فوق ولا اللي تحت هيا الصحيحة
> أنا مش شايف بينهم فرق


 
اللي تحت يا اخي الكريم


----------



## العبقرية (7 فبراير 2009)

المهندسين الكرام 
ارجو ان يتكرم احد منكم بشرح كيفية استخدام mass download للتحميل من النت
حيث انى قمت بتحميله وفكه ثم ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (7 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ايمن ويوفقك ان شاء الله تلميذك في الجامعه ويكرمك ربنا يا ناقل الموضوع


----------



## إسلام علي (7 فبراير 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> اخي بشر
> الاسطوانه الثانيه بها تصميم اللبشه
> وعمل 3d model لحل الاحمال الناتجه عن الرياح والزلازل
> وعمل شرح لبرنامج csi col
> ...


جزاك الله خيراً
فعلاً إسطوانات تستحق عناء تحميلها


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (7 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس احمد انتا والبشمهندس ايمن 
قسم مدني جامعه الزقازيق


----------



## حمدان عوضين (7 فبراير 2009)

لك خالص الشكر وربنا يكرمك ويصلح حالك يارب وننتظر المزيد من سيادتكم ونراك علي خير ان شاء الله


----------



## hanyatia (8 فبراير 2009)

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات)
فلك بكل واحد حسنة


----------



## hanyatia (8 فبراير 2009)

*لك خالص الشكر وربنا يكرمك ويصلح حالك يارب وننتظر المزيد من سيادتكم ونراك علي خير ان شاء الله*​


----------



## محمد عادل على مصر (9 فبراير 2009)

الف الف الف الف الف شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## هيماااااا (9 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك

جاري التحمييل ........


----------



## Sifsif (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ....جارى التحميل


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (11 فبراير 2009)

_بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة_


----------



## احمد نابليون (11 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر للبشمهندس احمد عصام علي هذا المجهود 
وجزا الله كل من ساهم فيه


----------



## معاوية سعيد (11 فبراير 2009)

اللهم اجمعنا واجمعه مع الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجنة


----------



## Eng_M1986 (15 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر على المجموعه التحفه ديه


----------



## meshoo (22 فبراير 2009)

اهلا بيكم ارجو الرد
انا نولت الاسطوانات بعذاب بس كل مااشغلهم يدى رسالة 
projects files type invalid
close the application


----------



## حمدان عوضين (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## bboumediene (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alkernawy (7 أبريل 2011)

اخوان لااستطيع ان احمل من هذا الموقع ارجو المساعد وشكرا


----------



## mahmood taha (24 أغسطس 2011)

اتمنى من احد الاعضاء ان يرفع لنا ملف الاوتوكاد للمعماري الموجود بالدوره دي وجزاه خير


----------



## رؤى الشمري (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الاسطوانات المفيدة


----------



## drasticxx (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## م ابراهيم صلاح (8 فبراير 2012)

لم اعرف انزل المادة ياليت تفدونى


----------



## osama00 (27 فبراير 2012)

اتمنى من اداره المنتدى او صاحب الموضوع اعاده رفع الاسطوانات لانى مهندس حديث التخرج واحتاج اللى اعداد وتزويد بالمعلومات قبل مواجهه الموقع


----------



## شريف العباسى (26 مارس 2013)

اتمنى من اداره المنتدى او صاحب الموضوع اعاده رفع الاسطوانات لانى مهندس حديث التخرج واحتاج اللى اعداد وتزويد بالمعلومات قبل مواجهه الموقع


----------



## المهندس أبو سعيد (26 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rainy71 (30 أبريل 2013)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الاسطوانات للضرورة على الميديافاير او ايضاح طريقة التحميل من هذا الموقع لانني حاولت و لم افلح في ايجاد الملف و لكم الاجر و الثواب انشاء الله


----------



## engineer (5 مايو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

